# Gyms near DIP



## 495ade (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi, I'm currently working in Dubai Investment Park and would like to know if there are any gyms in the area i could use during my lunch hour?

Any help would be most appreciated!

Thanks

Ade


----------



## J2ss140383 (Dec 21, 2009)

How about considering a personal trainer?


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

I know that they have karate classes at the market, would u b interested? can get info , days of week and hours.


----------

